# Illu CS2: Drei Objekte an gewissen Enden verknüpfen.



## josDesign (31. Juli 2006)

Ich habe einen Streckenplan gezichnet als Pfad und dieser hat sich leider in 3 Teile aufgeteilt. Wie kann ich diese 3 Objekte an der richtigen Stelle verbinden damit ich eine "Strecke" bekomme?

Mit bestem Dank im Vorraus,
jos


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. Juli 2006)

Wie hatt der sich in 3 Teile aufgeteilt. vWeil sonst könntest du diese grad mit dem Pfadwerkzeug und strg verbinden oder du verwendest das Pathfindertool.

Gruß

PS: auserdem funktioniert dein Millimeterpapier link nicht mehr  .


----------

